# Red Wine & Alzheimer's Disease



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/09/060918163551.htm


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

At last, medical advice I can live with.

I'm posting this at the wine shop where I have a hobby job.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd heard that before. But I forgot.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

A man goes in to see his physician. After a battery of tests, the doctor glumly approaches the man and says, 'I'm sorry, but I have some very bad news and some even worse news. Which do you wish to hear first?'

The mean shrugs and says, 'May as well tell me the worst news first.' And so the doctor says, 'You've got inoperable cancer, and only a few months to live'. The man then asks him for the merely very bad news.

The doctor says, 'I'm afraid you've got Alzheimer's.' The man breathes a sigh of relief. 'Thank God!', he says. 'I was afraid I had cancer.'


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

*Other Possible Red Wine Health Effects*

:icon_smile_big:

And lung cancer:

https://www.webmd.com/content/article/96/103567.htm

And prostate cancer:

https://www.webmd.com/content/article/94/102796.htm

High blood pressure:

https://www.webmd.com/content/article/94/102702.htm

Colon cancer:

https://www.webmd.com/content/article/28/1728_62326.htm

Gum disease:

https://www.webmd.com/content/article/28/1728_62326.htm

Stroke:

https://www.webmd.com/content/article/28/1728_62326.htm


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Unfortunately, I can never manage the "moderate" part of the consumption requirement.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

From today's Washington Post -- red wine and healthy mice!


----------

